# New 60ml & 180ml International Juices - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (9/8/16)

*We have received some re-stock of some of your favourite juices as well as some new arrivals. 

















Check them out here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314 (9/8/16)

Any chance you will bring in Rocket Man again?


----------



## Sir Vape (9/8/16)

KB_314 said:


> Any chance you will bring in Rocket Man again?



Hey there not in this shipment. Maybe in the next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

